# ISPConfig opendir und readdir() mit Joomla! 1.6



## milou (24. Jan. 2011)

Perfect Setup läuft auf Ubuntu 10.4 LTS in der V-Box von Oracle. ISPConfig mit z.Zt 12 Domains die über eigene Virtuelle IP`s  erreicht werden.
Joomla 1.5 und ein paar andere CMS laufen einwandfrei auf lokalen Server.

Gut, folgendes: das erstellen von neuen Menü Einträgen (Menü-Links) bei Joomla! 1.6 funktioniert bei mir nicht und zwar nur lokal, beim Hoster läuft alles i.O.
Beim  speichern des neuen Menü Eintrags (mit Link zu einzelnen Artikel, Blog  oder Kategorien u.s.w.) passiert erst nichts, also unten in der  Status-Leiste reagiert der Fortschritts-Balken gar nicht und der Prozess  läuft schließlich nach 2 - 3 Minuten mit eingeschalteten Error-Reporting im Backend mit folgender Fehler- Meldung aus:

Warning: opendir(/var/www/clients/client1/web12/web): failed to open  dir: Permission denied in  /var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/libraries/joomla/filesystem/folder.php  on line 548 
Warning: readdir() expects parameter 1 to be resource,  boolean given in  /var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/libraries/joomla/filesystem/folder.php  on line 549 
Warning: readdir() expects parameter 1 to be resource,  boolean given in  /var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/libraries/joomla/filesystem/folder.php  on line 549 
Warning: readdir() expects parameter 1 to be resource,  boolean given in  /var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/libraries/joomla/filesystem
.
.
.
Fatal  error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in  /var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/libraries/joomla/filesystem/folder.php  on line 548 

Alle Anforderungen: Verzeichnisrechte, php, sql, u.s.w. sind korrekt.

Merkwürdig ist, dass ich sonst Menü-Module, Berichte, Kategorien etc. erstellen kann aber dann eben keine "Menu Items". 

Log-Dateien haben keine nennenswerte Fehlermeldungen  wenn überhaupt nötige php.ini oder Apache-Direktiven settings werden  über ISPConfig geregelt was bis jetzt nur für ein paar Shops nötig war,  die dann aber auch nur für die jeweilige virtuelle IP gelten d.h. Apache  Stamm Verzeichnisse selbst wird und wurde nicht händisch von mir  konfiguriert.

Please help

Lieben Dank im Voraus!

Milou


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2011)

Welchen php-mode verwendest Du und ist suexec aktiviert?


----------



## milou (24. Jan. 2011)

*Gelöst*

Super! Danke Till

es lag an suexec! nach Aktivierung lief`s. Hab es bei Fast-CGI belassen.

Wo kann man eigentlich in der Überschrift des Themas den Beitrag als *Gelöst *darstellen?


----------

